# Rate my wish list for new 150 gallon setup.



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm looking to add another tank with cichlids I like but not already own.

The following is my wish list for this new 120 or 150 gallon tank. They will all be purchased as juveniles at 1-1 1/2 ''.

1 Convict
1 Green Terror 
1 Firemouth Cichlid 
1 Texas Cichlid
1 Red Star Flowerhorn
5 Clown Loaches

I think the flowerhorn may be a problem.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes, the flowerhorn will more than likely be a problem down the road. They can work most of the time when they are young, but eventually he/she will probably clear the tankmates. Keep in mind this is just a broad statement, every fish has it's only personality and some just don't turn into brutes, but if we are going with percentages here, it is probably going to happen.


----------



## oshp132 (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice list....I think it'd work out pretty good (I am not so sure about the flowerhorn, though)...And, what about a honduran red point instead of a standard convict (It'll be a little more colorful, not quite as aggressive)....And what do you think about a chocolate cichlid instead of the flowerhorn?

MIKE[/img]


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

6/10

oh, you want comments....

Im not much of a CA, or larger cichlid guy, but wouldnt it be a more interesting tank if some of them could pair up?

I would think like 6 firemouths would be more interesting that a mix....but then again, I dont know much about the big boys, so maybe you are doing the right thing there.


----------



## oshp132 (Aug 10, 2006)

That is a fine idea......You could definitely go with a species tank, and Firemouths would work out just fine.....Good thinking.
MIKE


----------

